# Embroidery Blanks



## Lisa6x (Oct 17, 2009)

I am looking for embroidery blanks for my home business. I have a tax ID, and have done lots of internet searches. I am looking more for tote bags. Also for those of you that are already in the business, what items seem to be a big seller? I am trying to get items that appeal to a wide range of customers. I have baby items, but could use some ideas for teens/college age. I am also looking for galvanized buckets. I have seen other embroiderers take a bucket and wrap it in fabric that has been monogrammed. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

t-shirts (Gildan, Bayside, Jensen)
sweatshirts
caps (flat bills, fitted, & military styles are popular with young folks around here) (Google Otto, Daystone, Lakes, Fahrenheit, Rothco)
pique polos (I like Blue Generation, of course Gildan is a well-known brand, Bayside is American made)
tennis shoes (Converse makes a canvas that works well - college kids here like to embroider the tongues)

Younger folks in my area don't think they like embroidery - so I have to put it in unique places, use applique & reverse applique, combine it with unique apparel vinyl, bling it with rhinestones & rhinestuds, etc.


----------



## Lisa6x (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. Anything other than clothing? I do applique tee's for teens, but I am just looking for something to broaden my business.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

www.wholesaleboutique.com Home Page Great for market totes.

LAHANDBAG.com - Welcome Great for totes and backbags and such.


----------



## MaryT (Sep 2, 2010)

Have you looked at personalization for babies. You will need cute plush for anyone looking for baby shower gifts. I use to sell a lot of blankets but I have had great success with personalized animals from BabyCubbies They are a fairly new company I think. Super cute!


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Find a niche you like and know and run with it. Trying to be a catch all may not work as good as you think it will. If you are doing good with baby wear, stick with it. Maybe add dog clothing.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

You'll want to get an account with 

www.sanmar.com


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Mint you found mint®! | mint has a lot of cue items such as lunch totes and nap pads.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

BagWorks Wholesale has a lot of different types of bags and other things...


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I would suggest that you check out the trade magazines, Stitches, Impressions & Printwear are 3 that I can think of off the top of my head but there are others.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you have accounts with vendors you can call them and ask what are their biggest tote bag sellers. They should be happy to tell you. Impressions and Stitches have extensive sourcing guides with contact information in their June editions.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Good evening
I am also looking for cute blanks. I have found the bears and the loveys but I really like these, does anyone know where to buy wholesale?
Personalized Teddy Bear Baby Blanket - Embroidered

Thanks 
Teresa


----------



## Swetzel (Jan 2, 2011)

Try www.SewCoWholesale.com! They have a variety of totes and other embroidery blanks. Market Totes have been the most popular item for me.
Good Luck!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Swetzel said:


> Try www.SewCoWholesale.com! They have a variety of totes and other embroidery blanks. Market Totes have been the most popular item for me.
> Good Luck!


Thanks for the source, and, welcome to the forums.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Personalized bears and lovies and such.

Komet Creations


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

does anyone know the wholesale site for the eb bears? I had it before but cannot remember it, I do use komet creations but they do not sell the eb bears, I have found some that claim they are wholesale but I know they are not because they are selling the lovies at "wholesale" and I get them a lot cheaper than that.

Any help is greatly appreciated. also still looking for the elephants with big ears if anyone knows where to get them as well.

Thanks so much


----------



## momsewsfine (Jun 24, 2013)

I have found some great items at Wholesale Party Giveaways Incentive Gifts and Home Party Supplies For Beauty Consultants. They have market baskets, casserole totes, slow cooker carriers, tote bags, apparel and lots of other items that work well with embroidery or heat press.


----------

